# Control de artefactos a través de la PC



## Juanxho (Dic 27, 2006)

Este simple circuito permite encender o apagar hasta 8 artefactos de uso común, es decir de 220 voltios, a través de la pc. Es especialmente útil dado las grandes prestaciones que ésta brinda. Se puede manejar el encendido manualmente, o temporizarlo de acuerdo a una lógica que prevea las horas, días e incluso los meses.
Utilizamos como salidas activas de la PC las patillas 2 a 9 del puerto paralelo. Si necesitas más información sobre cómo controlar el puerto dirígete a la seccion donde se explica mas detalladamente como hacerlo.
Dado que las demás líneas son exactamente iguales sólo aparece representada en el esquema una interfaz sola. El conjunto formado por R1 y D1 permite visualizar que salida se encuentra activa, R9 polariza al fotodiodo que constituye una forma de aislar eléctricamente a la PC del resto del circuito. Finalmente el Triac T1 provee el manejo de potencia adecuado para manejar los 220 voltios y una corriente de hasta 5 Amperios.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 2, 2007)

gracais por tu aporte, pero tengo la duda de cuanta corriente pide el circuito del puerto y cuanta es la maxima que soporta el puerto.


----------



## javiercuellar (Ene 12, 2007)

Ahora que escribi mi mensaje, me salió la foto de tu circuito. jeje. Disculpa.

Ahora que lo veo, el que yo hice es un circuito silimar, tiene algunas variaciones, asi que probaré a hacer tu diseño, a ver si me funciona. Ya lo comentaré la semana que viene.

Gracias

Saludos

Javier Cuellar


----------



## fidodido18 (Ene 13, 2007)

tengo una duda respecto a tu circuito, bueno yo tengo este circuito pero si quiero apagar el foco de la cocina y que se prenda a la vez el de la sala y el patio, como se hace eso? ya que solo veo un circuito y no veo los receptores que decodifican la señal que me imagino es enviada por el mismo cable de electricidad. En realidad me gustaria que explicaras un poco mas como funciona tu circuito, ahora que llegue a mi casa publico un proyecto parecido pero este tiene un emisor-receptor, que como dige recibe una señal y si esta corresponde a la indicada apaga el electrodomestico o lo que tengamos conectado a el, todo esto a travez de un control remoto no desde la pc.


----------



## MaMu (Ene 13, 2007)

Lo que pasa es que el circuito descripto es una llave electronica, aislada por el optoacoplador, lo que demandara que este cuente con grandes especificiaciones. Yo pienso que el resultado optimo se logra con un opto triac, similar al optoacoplador pero salida a triac y no a transistor. Hay que tomar en cuenta muchos factores, y al margen de estos, se debe tomar en cuenta que la corriente maxima de salida del LPT por lo general no debe superar los 80mA, cuando de PC de escritorio se trate. Los opto triacs tienen un detector de cruce por cero, por lo que ahi es cuando conmutan el gate del triac que se este controlando, y lo ideal tambien, es colocar un RC en paralelo con el triac, para evitar esos picos de tension durante la conmutaciond e cargas. No todos los triacs son iguales, hay que tomar en cuenta la corriente que circulara por los mismos, lo que trae a colacion si sera necesario el uso o no de un disipador. En mi opinion el circuito es practico, pero no toma debidamente ninguna proteccion, si bien se aisla el puerto no se protege a la carga. En cuando a utilizar algun dispositivo por medio del PC, que este compuesto de un Transmisor y Receptor, si no se conoce bien el uso de X10, yo sugiero que prueben con el modem TDA2550 (si mal no recuerdo es el IC) que ya viene preparado para eso.

Saludos


----------



## javiercuellar (Ene 15, 2007)

> Yo pienso que el resultado optimo se logra con un opto triac, similar al optoacoplador pero salida a triac y no a transistor.



Podrias mostrar el diseño de un circuito???
Gracias

Saludos


----------



## javiercuellar (Ene 15, 2007)

MaMu, este circuito es lo que tu mencionas?

Tengo una duda a ver si estoy haciendo algo mal.
Yo lo probé un una mesa de laboratorio (sin PC). Le apliqué 5V (positivo al pin1 del opto y y negativo al pin2). Estába conectado a los 220v indicados. 
Mido lo que hay en la salida (carga) y con el polímetro no sale nada. Teóricamente debería tener 220v en la carga tambien no? 
Al apagar los 5v de entrada y volver a encender, veo que tengo una leve salida, me muestra en el polímetro 180v y luego baja  (menos de 1 seg). 
Que hago mal? Ojo que yo no soy muy entendido en este tema. Es un diseño que encontré y luego lo apliqué

Gracias por cualquier ayuda


----------



## mati89 (Oct 17, 2007)

javiercuellar:
sacale la resistencia y el capacitor ese que estan al pedo y metele 
un buen discipador al triac que se la ba a bancar
y probarlo en vez de meterle 220 v de una probalo con 12 v 24 v con un transformador sin rectificar
pero asegurate que esta sea alterna sino no funciona el triac

fijate y contame como te fue.


----------



## bactering (Oct 20, 2007)

¿Y la corriente dt?

Están perfectamente colocados la R y el C. Con carga un poco inductiva, sin ellos, tendrías problemas.


----------



## JRWolf (Oct 28, 2007)

Holas, yo hace años hice un circutio parecido solo q mas complejo le puse a la salida del puerto un buffer para no dañar el puerto (esto es aconsejable mas ahora q el puerto esta en la mother), tomaba los 5V de la fuente y tb se puede usar rele en vez de triac pero ya es mas complejo y tome 12V para los reles, tb podes ponerle un demultiplexor para aumentar la cantidad de salidas, o sea le ponen unos latch y tienen mas salidas y aparte sirven de buffer, si mal me acuerdo tenias 8 salidas y 4 de control o sea 12 salidas.
El diseño de este circuito ( el mio) me oriento a la falta de salidas para lo q diceñe una placa ISA (le dije algunos años) con la cual tenia 16 entradas y 64 salidas, no las use todas nunca asiq decidi achicarlo y quedo algo como 8 in y 24 out, pero por slot ISA, quedaba mas bonito q un circuito externo a la PC.

PD: si colocan todo bien, como figura, no deberia dañar el puerto paralelo ya q como mensiono otro forista son capases de entregar uno 80mA y un diodo no supera los 20mA, se tiene el diodo LED y el interno del opto en paralelo lo q daria como mucho 40mA, pero el opto como todos los diodos tiene una corriente maxima q en el caso del moc3021 puede ser 60mA (eso seria maximo absoluto nunca alcanzado pero figura como dato en el datasheet, los leds tb tiene una supuesta maxima q ronda los 50mA, para evitar esto se colocan las resistencias en serie 470ohm q limitarian la corriente a unos lindos y seguros 8mA, pero mas vale prevenir q curar.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## amone (Nov 13, 2007)

que programa tengo ke usar para manipular las ocho salidas?

gracias


----------



## JRWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Hola, mira yo en lo personal diseñe el programa para controlar todo esto en qbasicv primero y en visualbasic despues, tb se puede usar C++, pero era para funciones mias, fijate en esta pagina q tiene un programa para controlar las salidas del puerto paralelo, incluso tiene un expansor de salidas a 32 desde las 8 + 4 originales.
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/lpt32/index.htm

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## mariano_1928 (Nov 13, 2007)

muy bueno.gracias


----------



## jesaltori (Ene 29, 2008)

Juanxho dijo:
			
		

> Este simple circuito permite encender o apagar hasta 8 artefactos de uso común, es decir de 220 voltios, a través de la pc. Es especialmente útil dado las grandes prestaciones que ésta brinda. Se puede manejar el encendido manualmente, o temporizarlo de acuerdo a una lógica que prevea las horas, días e incluso los meses.
> Utilizamos como salidas activas de la PC las patillas 2 a 9 del puerto paralelo. Si necesitas más información sobre cómo controlar el puerto dirígete a la seccion donde se explica mas detalladamente como hacerlo.
> Dado que las demás líneas son exactamente iguales sólo aparece representada en el esquema una interfaz sola. El conjunto formado por R1 y D1 permite visualizar que salida se encuentra activa, R9 polariza al fotodiodo que constituye una forma de aislar eléctricamente a la PC del resto del circuito. Finalmente el Triac T1 provee el manejo de potencia adecuado para manejar los 220 voltios y una corriente de hasta 5 Amperios.


  



 ok esta superbueno ,pero para usarlo en vez de 220v corriente alterna com le haria para usarlo con 12v corriente directa?


----------



## JRWolf (Ene 29, 2008)

Hola jesaltori fijate aca q esta un control similar pero por rele en +V le pones +5V o +12V segun sea el rele y en el switch pones 12V DC AC 220 o lo q kieras mientras de la corriente.
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/lpt8tec/index.htm

Sino podes modificar el circuito dado, como es continua podes usar un tiristor, pones una resist de 10k un tiristor acorde ala carga q keres manejar entr +12V y el foto transistor luego al gate, y el +12V va al anodo (A) del tiristor, la carga entre el catodo (K) y 0V. Con el triac tb deberias poder usarlo sin la limitacion de cual va en q pata A o K pero no se q corriente para dispararlo necesita tendrias q ver vos y asi calculas la resistencia en serie q tiene puesta.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## Don Barredora (May 26, 2008)

Funciona?


----------



## JRWolf (May 27, 2008)

pablovila dijo:
			
		

> Funciona?



Hola, yo no recuerdo cual probe/use pero funcionaba, se q era un ULN pero no recuerdo si era el 2003, por andar andaba, tendrias q fijarte en el datasheet del mismo y ver la corriente y tension q soportan.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## jesaltori (May 27, 2008)

Funciona de maravila

Oigan alguien sabe de programacion
tengo un problema
en la escuela me pidieron un kit que prendiera luces desde el puerto parallelo a 12v y este anterior funciono perfecto, pero tambien me dijeron que quieren que las luces prendan a ritmo de la musica y solo cuando halla algun sonido que el pc emita ejemplo ,si habro media player y escucho una cancion deven de encender a ritmo de la musica

Alguien sabe como hacer esto?


----------



## JRWolf (May 28, 2008)

jesaltori dijo:
			
		

> Funciona de maravila
> 
> Oigan alguien sabe de programacion
> tengo un problema
> ...



Hola, yo programar algo se pero en lo referente al audio nada, podrias preguntar en la zona de interfases y programacion, ya q necesitarias el uso de alguna libreria de audio, niveles de salida, o algo por el estilo.
Lamento no poder ayudarte.

SAlu2 a to2.


----------



## Amaro (Feb 28, 2009)

Hola, podrian usar discolitez para conrtolar las salidas ( discolitez.com) es un pug in para winamp puede ampliarse a 32 salidas


----------



## Amaro (Jun 4, 2009)

en pablin tambien hay programas para el control del lpt


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola, disculpen si lo que pregunto es muy elemental... quisiera controlar cargas de 12v/5a por varias horas (es para una baliza lumínica en morse) así que un relé no me serviría y no se mucho de triacs. Cómo sería en este caso para poner después del optoacoplador en el circuito ya propuesto?


----------



## lubeck (Ene 10, 2010)

> Hola, mira yo en lo personal diseñe el programa para controlar todo esto en qbasicv primero y en visualbasic despues, tb se puede usar C++, pero era para funciones mias, fijate en esta pagina q tiene un programa para controlar las salidas del puerto paralelo, incluso tiene un expansor de salidas a 32 desde las 8 + 4 originales.
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/ci...pt32/index.htm
> 
> SAlu2 a to2.



A quien le pueda servir mi comentario... por casualidad vi este post, y yo quisiera agregar que ese diagrama funciona pero todo depende para que, si es como de prueba va perfecto, pero si se quiere para algo mas estable no sirve, yo batalle mucho con el, y la razon es que si se deja en un estado los latch y se enciende por asi decir una luz, la licuadora, el rifrejerador u otras aparatos que esten conectados a la toma de CA cercanos al dispositivo, no se porque los estados de los latch cambian solos, no se que les afecte la estatica o algun fenomeno similar a ese, bueno pues espero les sirva mi experiencia.... ah y lo arme como unas 5 o seis veces y cambie las fuentes de alimentacion igual como unas 5 veces.... hasta le puse una de computadora y nada nunca fue estable...
post.end.


----------



## xxxllacsaxxx (Jun 21, 2010)

estan excelentes las aportaciones pero tengo un rpoblema en mi pc la unica salida aparte de los puertos para usb es un puerto auxiliar para una monitor extra y solo cvontiene 9 pines
y no se como controlarlos.....


----------

